# Anyone use deer fence/netting for dogs? Experiences/Comments?



## ponyfarm

I would like to fence my three acres of wooded, and hilly terrain. I have gotten a quote for invisible fence, but am just not sure about it. Makes me nervous. Obviously other dogs, coyotes , people, can enter and my dogs could get out if they were so inclined. I also like to have friends over with their dogs, and obviously invisible fence would not contain them. (Yes, my dogs like to play with others!) 

Chain link and wrought iron are out of the budget, and probably would not work for this type of terrain. I found a company that sells deer fence/netting that says you can install yourself. You attach to trees and it blends in with the landscape due to the color (black.) It is marketed as resiliant and safe for dogs...I would be surpervising them when out in the area. And, one feature I really like is its seven feet tall!

Anyone use this product or one like it? I have included the link if anyone cares to look. Thanks guys!
Dog Fence - Best Friend Fence Dog Fence


----------



## Liesje

I've used 4' agricultural fencing with 4"x2" mesh, attached to T-posts every 8'. We installed this when we rented, since we needed a fence but could not do anything permanent. It cost about $300 (which included some tools we needed such as a wire cutter and post driver) and we fenced in 2600 square feet. Probably could have done it cheaper but it was one of those things where I woke up one morning and decided to do it so we were limited on what supplies and deals were available. It held my GSDs fine. Coke would dig under it to get out so he was either supervised or on a tie-out inside the fenced area (he's always been tied out so he was used to that).


----------



## NancyJ

My question would be durability and resistance to being torn. I would think a dog could bite right through it. No climb horse fence is cheaper than chain link. But if you do that don't get the cheap welded at home depot. Go for the stuff at tractor supply.


----------



## ponyfarm

jocoyn said:


> My question would be durability and resistance to being torn. I would think a dog could bite right through it. No climb horse fence is cheaper than chain link. But if you do that don't get the cheap welded at home depot. Go for the stuff at tractor supply.


I was looking at the RedBrand Diamond Mesh..but not sure about putting up and down our ravine. 

Maybe I have unrational dislike of invisible fencing..its just that I have found lots of dogs running thru our property wearing fence collars! (and no tags)


----------



## NancyJ

I don't know about the diamond mesh. I do have some redbrand horse fence that seems to go up and down about a 15% hill pretty well as an internal fence in my backyard.


----------



## Rua

We use something similar to that deer fencing for the space around our chicken run. It's really good and quite resilient even though it feels like it should be flimsy. 

Around our acre of land we have sheep fencing, which isn't the strongest kind of fencing around, but it does the job. It keeps the dogs and kids in and the riff raff out. In places where we need a bit more deterrent, we have put the deer fencing over the sheep fencing and it's done the trick.

Fencing is expensive, isn't it? Especially when you've got a lot of land to cover!


----------



## angierose

I've used this kind of fencing for a twenty-odd foot section of our property. (There's chain link on either side, but we've had to tear it down as some neighbors keep backing into it and destroying the fence.) The mesh stuff holds the dogs fine, but critters do chew it. I have to do a little repair every now and then where a bunny has decided he needs in our yard.


----------



## kiya

I use deer fence to keep deer off the shrubs in my front yard, it tears easily when they get hungry enough. If I were to use it as a fence for my dogs I would run a hot wire inside the fence to keep the dogs away.


----------



## Snomad

*So far we're pleased with dog fencing!*

We fenced in our heavily shrubbed backyard 5 or 6 summers ago, to contain our three energetic husky mixes and their occasional visiting friends. We used the Best Friend Dog Fencing we bought from Brenner's Gardens. We were only dealing with a space approx. 60' x 100' x 75', and not 3 acres, so bear that in mind. So far we're pleased and plan on buying more. We bought the heavy duty 5' fencing and wish we'd bought the 7.5' instead. We have one area where the land takes a dip and our biggest male has discovered he can leap over it at that point. There is also one section where our youngest managed to open a hole trying to dig her way to some frozen fish on the other side, but it was on a gate that was easy to repair with a board. There is one other spot where my big male kept jumping up with his front feet and tore a section, but I just added a fencing patch over it. I would definitely go with the heavier weight dog fence option and not the deer fencing.

I'm relieved that they have never dug their way out, but this was from following the instruction to let several inches of the bottom of fence lay flat on the ground facing inward, and then peg it down. The part of the instructions we didn't follow - but should have - was stringing a tight cord above the top of the fence and then using hog rings to attach the top of the fencing to it. We live in NW Alaska and receive heavy snow drifting (for months) in our back yard. I've noticed the weight of the snow stretches the top of the fence down, but it resumes its shape once the snow load is removed with the spring melt. The drifting also prevents us from letting the dogs loose in the backyard once the drifts reach a point where the dogs can jump over the fence. To remedy this, we are going to raise our posts this summer, and add another level of overlapping fencing - and hang it properly from a tight top line with the hog rings.

For the first few summers I was nervous to leave the house when we had dogs loose in the backyard, but I've been doing it for several summers now and they've never gotten unexpectedly loose. (Knock on wood!)

Our climate can produce a few intensely long and warm summer days - although not nearly often enough! - so I can't attest to the fecning's durability in a hot and sunny climate. But we're pleased enough with the fencing to be buying more. For us shipping costs are also an issue, and the relatively light weight of the material is a bonus. 

Feel free to ask me any other questions about the fence. I'd be willing to send you photos as well. Sounds to me like you have some very lucky dogs!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

While I wouldn't trust it with my entire fenced in area, I wouldn't have a problem using it on small areas that required partial fencing, but then again, all my dogs are very respectful of their boundaries no matter what the fencing is.

Try www.wayfair.com they sell EVERYTHING, alot of times they have cheap prices, sometimes not. Not that I would use it for dog fencing, but as an example, I bought 150 ' x 48" 1/2 hardwaremesh wiring for my chicken run,,paid 180.00 shipping included..THAT is a 'steal'.. Now I looked at the same thing a few months later, just curious if the price was the same, it went WAY up..then checked it out again, and it was back down to the low price..

I think first time customers get 10% off as well, and alot of times they offer free shipping.

Just something to consider.


----------



## KMH

You might want to fence a small area and see if your dogs climb. I built a kennel for my girl and she just climbs right over the 4 foot fence. She's like a cat. I'm going to add another panel and if that won't keep her in I'll add a hot wire to it. I'd hate to see you spend a lot of money to fence your place to have you dog climb out. And yes, definitely use a cheaper wire and lay it down attached to the bottom of your fencing with hog rings. It will discourage digging.


----------



## Siberian15

ponyfarm said:


> I would like to fence my three acres of wooded, and hilly terrain. I have gotten a quote for invisible fence, but am just not sure about it. Makes me nervous. Obviously other dogs, coyotes , people, can enter and my dogs could get out if they were so inclined. I also like to have friends over with their dogs, and obviously invisible fence would not contain them. (Yes, my dogs like to play with others!)
> 
> Chain link and wrought iron are out of the budget, and probably would not work for this type of terrain. I found a company that sells deer fence/netting that says you can install yourself. You attach to trees and it blends in with the landscape due to the color (black.) It is marketed as resiliant and safe for dogs...I would be surpervising them when out in the area. And, one feature I really like is its seven feet tall!
> 
> Anyone use this product or one like it? I have included the link if anyone cares to look. Thanks guys!
> Dog Fence - Best Friend Fence Dog Fence


I am the Siberian Husky Rescue in CT and RI. I have used Deer Fencing since 2009 for my 15 Siberian Huskies. I initially bought it when I was renting a cottage with 6 on a 1/2 acre property and had to figure out a way to contain them while looking to purchase my home. We bought a kit for $1000 and put it up in 2 days (two women) and we also already had a chain link fence that we used. When I bought my current home, I disassembled the entire fence and brought it with me to my new home. I left the 2 ft. stakes that hold the posts in the ground. You would never have known that a fence was there for 1 year. I move to my new home and had the company install the fence because I was living alone with 5 dogs and needed to fence in the larger area immediately. We have been through many many horrible storms up here in NW corner of CT. This fencing has saved my dogs from porcupines and bears. I have had many big pine limbs and old apple tree limbs fall on the fence without any issue. The wire that you SHOULD install at the top of the fence held those branches until I was able to get a tree guy to cut them off. I did have one tear, but I went out there and tie rapped that hole instantly. In one instance I had a big tree come down on it and crush a corner during a hurricane. It crushed the metal gate. I went out side with 25 feet of the plastic fencing and tie-rapped the fence back together in the rain. I do have the fence installed among some pine trees and little hunting Siberians have been able to dig out going for moles. I just restocked the one foot fencing (plastic and white mesh) on the ground and never had another issue. They have chewed at the fence once to try to get to a bear -- but I just tie=rapped it together. I love it - it is black and invisible. Some people who drive by see my dogs (and do not see the fence) and think I have coyotes on the property LOL. And eventually the grass grows over the 1 foot of plastic and wire fencing on the ground. I have another friend who is a musher and he fenced in 2 acres and he used a combination of the poles and available trees.


----------



## John T24

I only have 2 acres.


In the front (street side) I put up split rail fence with about 6' wire fence behind it. And I also have a driveway gate. 

around back I used a combo of 3' and 4' high wire fencing... which seems to work fine. Sheps are pretty territorial and not runners.. So this is just a little deterrent in case they are chasing a squirrel or chipmunk... 



I'm more concerned with the front. Here is pics. the gate I have since closed in the top portion with mesh also. 



There is enough room for UPS or mail to pull into the driveway and leave a package at the gate or throw it over... 



In the second pic you can just see the wire fence behind the split rail... 


.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

NancyJ said:


> My question would be durability and resistance to being torn. I would think a dog could bite right through it. No climb horse fence is cheaper than chain link. But if you do that don't get the cheap welded at home depot. Go for the stuff at tractor supply.


I've used this fence and yes it tears easily. I've never had a dog try to bite it though and I've even had a fair amount of boarder dogs in this area.

Over all, I would use it again. It IS pretty invisible so the first thing I do with new dogs is walk the fenceline so they know where it is.

It is fairly easy to install on any terrain by a single person.

One of the biggest issues is you kind of have to chicken wire the bottom because small forest creatures chew through it like crazy amd eventually the hole is big enough for a dog.

If a tree falls it will knock it down but it is fairly simple to put back up. One year I think a bear may have slashed ours because there was a huge slashed opening as if a big paw had swiped it. It was when the apples were falling and I think our resident bear may have come in to get the apples.

It really works great for terrain you can't fence wih regular fencing. You do have to stake down the bottom heavily. But most dogs are very respectful of it. Because it is so flexible they don't want to really put paws on it or anything because it feels unstable to them.

I'll never trust it like a do a metal fence but i really like it for how I use it.


----------



## Sunsilver

I would NEVER trust invisible fencing to contain my dogs! You are SO right to be leery of it, and of course, it doesn't prevent other people's dogs from coming on your property, and causing a dog fight.

No experience with deer fence, but last winter, I put up snow fencing as a temporary measure, until the ground thawed. My dogs chewed a hole in it, and also ducked underneath it, and I got to know some of my neighbours quite well, when they phoned me to tell me they had my dogs!


----------



## John T24

I wanted to change those pics above... I guess there is a time limit on editing...


Heres this mornings pic. 



.


----------



## wolfy dog

My friend has deer fence but her shepherd easily crawls underneath to get out. I think it will work as long as you are with them.


----------

